# Questions for Vendors at VapeCon 2019



## Silver (23/8/19)

Creating this thread for members to ask any stock related questions regarding exhibitors at VapeCon 2019.

Vendors are free to discuss their products and offerings here since this thread is in the "Who has stock" subforum

Hope it helps

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Joshua_cohen (23/8/19)

Silver said:


> Creating this thread for members to ask any stock related questions regarding exhibitors at VapeCon 2019.
> 
> Vendors are free to discuss their products and offerings here since this thread is in the "Who has stock" subforum
> 
> Hope it helps


Does anyone know what kind of t shirts will be on sale ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TyTy (23/8/19)

Anyone stocking unicorn frappe on ice and on special at the con?


----------



## Hooked (23/8/19)

Any Malaysian vendors who will be stocking Chaos Flava?


----------



## Hooked (23/8/19)

Anyone going to be stocking CBD gummies, pain relief, face cream, hand cream?


----------



## Hooked (23/8/19)

Joshua_cohen said:


> Does anyone know what kind of t shirts will be on sale ?



Probably a polyester/cotton mix

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (23/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (23/8/19)

Joshua_cohen said:


> Does anyone know what kind of t shirts will be on sale ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (23/8/19)

@Silver Don't know where else to post this. Are you going to have a special meeting area for forumites?


----------



## Silver (23/8/19)

Hooked said:


> @Silver Don't know where else to post this. Are you going to have a special meeting area for forumites?



Yes, we will
The special meeting area is called Heartfelt Arena 

Us forumites are all ambassadors of the show! And the whole Arena is our meeting area!!!!
We will be the ones wearing forum name tags - so we will be noticed by everyone else

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (23/8/19)

method1 said:


> View attachment 175704



Bring that high nicotine SPYDER @method1 !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joshua_cohen (23/8/19)

Hooked said:


> @Silver Don't know where else to post this. Are you going to have a special meeting area for forumites?


Would be cool if there was a place for forumites to have a meet and greet, AWESOME shirt by the way

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (23/8/19)

Hooked said:


> @Silver Don't know where else to post this. Are you going to have a special meeting area for forumites?


might bump into you there

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (23/8/19)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> might bump into you there



Hope so! As much as I'm looking forward to meeting everyone from the forum, it will be great to see a familiar face

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (23/8/19)

Silver said:


> Yes, we will
> The special meeting area is called Heartfelt Arena
> 
> Us forumites are all ambassadors of the show! And the whole Arena is our meeting area!!!!
> We will be the ones wearing forum name tags - so we will be noticed by everyone else



Ah what a pity! Some time ago you said you were considering having a special area for us ... never mind ...


----------



## Hooked (23/8/19)

Joshua_cohen said:


> Would be cool if there was a place for forumites to have a meet and greet, AWESOME shirt by the way



@Joshua_cohen not my shirt - I think you're referring to the T-shirt in the post above mine. But I agree - it's awesome!


----------



## Silver (23/8/19)

Hooked said:


> Ah what a pity! Some time ago you said you were considering having a special area for us ... never mind ...



only kidding 

We will see what we can do

The only thing I don't like about the idea is that it tends to "separate" the people. I would not want all the ECIGSSA forumites to stay in one place all the time and not interact and mingle with the other attendees. 

I do believe that we as longstanding ECIGSSA forumites are the true ambassadors for this special event - since it is brought to you by ECIGSSA. And if all the forumites huddle together in one place and keep to themselves its sort of separatist and can make others feel like we are not really interested in mingling with them. That is not the spirit of VapeCon.

But a fixed meeting point with tables and chairs is a good idea for forumites to chill for a bit... And it can be quite a practical thing I know.

I have some ideas and will communicate once we have made a decision - it may or may not happen - its also space dependent - and we are finalising one or two things for the event now that may make it difficult.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (23/8/19)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> might bump into you there



Don't joke now, are you really coming up?


----------



## Adephi (23/8/19)

@Richio I know it would be next to impossible to bring the whole shop to the show, but will you be selling concentrates?


----------



## Adephi (23/8/19)

Hooked said:


> Ah what a pity! Some time ago you said you were considering having a special area for us ... never mind ...



If I remember last year the meeting place was at the bar. Just look for the beards.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (23/8/19)

Adephi said:


> Don't joke now, are you really coming up?


Yes i am

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Adephi (23/8/19)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> Yes i am



That is awesome! Hope I catch you on the Sunday.

Unless you want to have a braai on the Saturday. Can arrange with Ivan and Jax from APSA to join as well. Can arrange through pm if you are keen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (24/8/19)

Adephi said:


> That is awesome! Hope I catch you on the Sunday.
> 
> Unless you want to have a braai on the Saturday. Can arrange with Ivan and Jax from APSA to join as well. Can arrange through pm if you are keen.


I see the APSA forum is dead dam 
Will let you know a braai seems good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/8/19)

Silver said:


> only kidding
> 
> We will see what we can do
> 
> ...


We do have a meeting place - at the ECIGSSA stand !!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (25/8/19)

@Silver Do all the vendors know about this thread? I see many questions but no vendors replying.


----------



## Hooked (25/8/19)

Anyone going to be selling *disposable* mesh tanks?


----------



## Silver (25/8/19)

Hooked said:


> @Silver Do all the vendors know about this thread? I see many questions but no vendors replying.



Hi @Hooked - I'm not sure if they know about this thread
There's a lot going on at the moment - so I assume many vendors haven't seen it yet
Some vendors are not logging on here over the weekend or on a daily basis.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Joshua_cohen (26/8/19)

mechvapes said:


> Can't wait


Does anyone know where I can purchase the Asgard RDA at the convention ?


----------



## Silver (26/8/19)

Joshua_cohen said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase the Asgard RDA at the convention ?



Hi @Joshua_cohen 
I have moved your post from the VapeCon Specials thread to here, where it is more appropriate
Hopefully one of the exhibitors will see this and reply 
I don't know the answer myself


----------



## Joshua_cohen (26/8/19)

Silver said:


> Hi @Joshua_cohen
> I have moved your post from the VapeCon Specials thread to here, where it is more appropriate
> Hopefully one of the exhibitors will see this and reply
> I don't know the answer myself[/QUOTE@ Silver, thank you for that, I couldn't find the desired group


----------



## Joshua_cohen (26/8/19)

Hey guys, does anyone know if I will be able to find the Vandyvape Widowmaker or the Hellvape Passage RDA or the Asgard RDA by Vapers Cloud at the event ?


----------



## Cornelius (27/8/19)

Will any vendors be bringing one shots? I know Mr Hardwicks will have the Nic.....


----------



## Silver (27/8/19)

Cornelius said:


> Will any vendors be bringing one shots? I know Mr Hardwicks will have the Nic.....



Hi @Cornelius

*BLCK Flavour *will be exhibiting - I am not sure if they will be bringing one shots though - perhaps check with them for us and report back if you manage to find out


----------



## MR_F (28/8/19)

Any vendors bringing Donkey Khan From Humble with to the show ????


----------



## Jengz (28/8/19)

MR_F said:


> Any vendors bringing Donkey Khan From Humble with to the show ????


Aggggg man, u and ur donkey Khan... That juice is almost as poor as my short game


----------

